# Catalytic Converter processing??



## flankdrive04 (Jun 11, 2008)

...So I have a bunch of cats....rip out the PGM filled blocks or beads from inside (as per the video on lazersteve's website - thanks by the way!!)

What is the best thing to do with this stuff now??

Any help welcomed.


----------



## Rag and Bone (Jun 11, 2008)

It ain't that easy. You have a whole lot of studying in front of you if you're serious.


----------



## flankdrive04 (Jun 11, 2008)

After only 4 days I have become addicted to this forum, so I'm sure the learning will come!

Thanks!


----------



## lazersteve (Jun 11, 2008)

Flank,

Read in the PGM section you'll find all sorts of methods.

Steve


----------

